# Belgium Browning BDA9 9mm



## buellbabe (May 5, 2013)

Hello, I purchased a Belgium Browning BDA9 9mm new in the case and I can't find magazines for it. Can anyone help me.
It says in the book it can take up to a 15 round magazine, but I have one 10 round magazine now for it.


----------



## Jack2427 (Jul 21, 2013)

You may have one of three guns: The Sig that was made as sold as the Browning BDA, check to see if it has the "heel" mag release, the BDA 380 which should be obvious-it is a Beretta made for Browning, or it could be one of the FN made guns that was an attempt to make the HP a DA/A weapon. If it is the latter, the mags from the Browning BM should fit(they do in my guns).


----------

